# "BLACK" to school -AGAIN!!!



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

Awsome fishin last night.Black drum was was a pleasant surprise. When a fish has other fish (1 remora) living on it I know it's big. Awsome fishin last night. Pleasure to meet you vspivey and good job on woopin up on them jumbo reds. Fish was released to pack on a few more pounds for next time.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Holy smokes that was a HOSS!!:clap Where abouts did you find him?


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a huge black drum !! great job dude :clap :clap


----------



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

Close to 3- mile bridge. Less than 12 foot of water. Thanks everyone


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

to steal a phrase from garbo...DANG!...nice fish...good job on the release...they don't eat well when they get that big...thanks for posting...


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Fish!! Sounds like a rather productive night!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

well i guess those assholes that were bashin you for your fishin methods arent sayin much now!! nice catch bro!!


----------



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah man, pretty quiet. A picture is worth a thousand words or complete silence. Looks like you put a hurtin on some bucks. Excelent work my friend.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (8/27/2008)*well i guess those assholes that were bashin you for your fishin methods arent sayin much now!! nice catch bro!!


Yall are cheesedicks


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice fish. Looks like it was nice and calm. 



Nick


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>well i guess those assholes that were bashin you for your fishin methods arent sayin much now!! nice catch bro!!


i just think that no one feels like sayin anything being as how we just got done with that so lets not start it agian

and also he didnt give a report like whatever lb line he was using

maybe he listened and down graded

nice fish dude


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang is right Mike. You Dang Right, Dang.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

How does black drum eat?


----------



## topwater (Jun 17, 2008)

nice fish:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## FSUhooker (Aug 9, 2008)

So what does a decent sized black drum feel like on 85# test? Did it skip across the water when you dragged him in?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice drum.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy cow.....nice fish. I bet that was fun. Congratulations.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice Job. Excellent fish.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

great post man, 

Black drum tastes OK when they are a little smaller, in the 3-10lb range


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i have eaten the "slot" size and compare to the reds...look in my gallery and see one i caught in the pass...released to fight another day...usually when you clean one that big, it's mostly head and little meat...still fun to catch...pulls just like a bull...


----------



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

> *FSUhooker (8/27/2008)*So what does a decent sized black drum feel like on 85# test? Did it skip across the water when you dragged him in?






Yall are cheesedicks



i just think that no one feels like sayin anything being as how we just got done with that so lets not start it agian



and also he didnt give a report like whatever lb line he was using



maybe he listened and down graded



nice fish dude











Still using same stuff and it worked just as good tonight. Come on out and play so I can learn how real fisherman finesse these these things out of where I'm fishin. Still aint seen any of you with all this advice post a pic yet. Can't catch much fishin behind a keyboard.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

edit....I'm gonna go ahead andedit this post as to save chris, scott, or wade the trouble of deleting it. but yea i am an asshole


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Damn, I've caught some decent sized black drum but that thing was a monster.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Dayum!!!! That is one monster drum!!!!!:bowdown

Congrats!!!!:clap


----------



## Slowride (Oct 3, 2007)

Still using same stuff and it worked just as good tonight. Come on out and play so I can learn how real fisherman finesse these these things out of where I'm fishin. Still aint seen any of you with all this advice post a pic yet. Can't catch much fishin behind a keyboard.[/quote]

Right on dude, givem hell. Awesome fish. Were you dead-baiten or something else? I didn't see a post that said...SR


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Jeeze That is a Hoss!

How big can Black Drum get? I Thought they didnt get that big [20 -25 lbs max]

Screw all those guys who dont like the way you catch fish, your the one cathin fish and they are just a bi***n.


----------



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

> *snakeman14 (8/28/2008)*Jeeze That is a Hoss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























We catch them over 90lbs back home. 40lbs-70lbs is pretty common. They sure are some ugly lookin fish though. Thanks to everyone for the positive feedback.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

That's by far the biggest BDcaught around the TMB reported on this forum....great job guys...:clap


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Fla state record = 93 lbs is what I found:bowdown


----------



## fishyg (Jun 1, 2008)

60 to 80 pounds pretty common were im from. excellent table fare. grilled with a little lemon spiced up a little mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm good. didnt know they were common in pcola. great catch.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn nice fish:clap:clap


----------

